# Aliens



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2015)

If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2015)

Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.



Yes, the Arch of Titus clearly show the Romans carrying away the Menorah from the Jerusalem Temple and Jewish slaves.
But, using your logic, Palestinian Christians have no right to be there since they are descended from the invading Crusaders, who set up the artificial Kingdom of Jerusalem.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.



Judea was just one of many provinces to Rome.  And it was the Romans who vindictively changed the name of the country to Palestine, in order to erase any Jewish connection to the Land.


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...



Just as the Jews changed the name Canaan to Judea vindictively.  What's the difference?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The ebb and flow of peoples continues non-stop........


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 27, 2015)

This thread is more proof that religious zealots are nuts.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

This thread is proof that antisemitic pigs like Monte will keep repeating the same old lies and garbage over and over and over.  

Without any results, of course.


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.







Do you mean the same "Europeans" that invaded America and ethnically cleansed the indigenous inhabitants.

 Never met a Roman in my life and I am pretty sure they died out in the 4C C.E. Have met some Italians but very few of them came from Rome. Now these Jews who were forcibly taken as slaves by the invading European Romans and sold to Roman's in far flung parts of the Roman Empire why shouldn't they claim back their lands. None of you NAZI JEW HATING SCUM want them so you should be only too happy to see them elsewhere. They have proven through DNA testing that they are related to the Jews indigenous to Palestine so have a valid claim to the land granted under INTERNATIONAL LAW by the LoN in 1923. The same LoN THAT GRANTED THE ARAB MUSLIMS TRANS JORDAN


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 LINK ? ? ? ?


----------



## RoccoR (May 28, 2015)

montelatici,  et al,

You are so interesting when it comes to this nonsense.



montelatici said:


> Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure where you are, or your nationality.   What I am curious about is your thoughts on how many generations it takes to be accepted into the population.  I'm second generation and all my uncles are first generation.   

Are you an immigrant?   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.


Who STATED Jews are !!!!!"ALIEN"!!!!!!!! from Palestine !!!!!!!!????????Stop your errant NONESENSE

Nearly ALL ARE but a few are not..................................steve


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  et al,
> 
> You are so interesting when it comes to this nonsense.
> 
> ...


American or Israeli? which do you mean..steve


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...


I dunno about that Forey......considering that the Knights Templars never took their women to the Holy Land.......moreover I do know that some of the Knights Templars were CANNIBALS.........I have recently been studying the Mongol Empire(despite their bad Press,were actually very progressive and fair....trouble is most has been written about them by the Christians(Who really were totally BARBARIC)) but I digress.....The Crusaders requested from the Great Khan(Ghengis) if the Mongols could help them to overthrow Saladin......Ghengis refused of course stating "We as a nation throughout the world NEVER deal with people WHO ARE CANNIBALS"

You should read up on the Mongols.........they had the best and fastest postal system until the invention of the aeroplane.invented the inverted BOW which shot an arrow 10 times faster than a conventional Bow.........were superb horsemen who could shoot a bow forwards or whilst riding, backwards......promoted on ability not Cronieism........sic...the Chinese did most of the Administration as they were the best....their Capital Kukoram  sic had freedom of speech and religion......people from around the world settled there including Maro Polo.......they reached Vienna,Moscow,and most of China and invaded Japan etc.,etc,.

One of the worlds Great Empires.......they only retracted from Europe and elsewhere due to Ghengis Khan dying.................other wise you sir would have slit eyes today.

I'm theliq teaching other posters a lesson in history,geography and so much more......................


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...


You are completely WRONG IN YOUR SUMMATION...........but keep trying to fill this space with YOUR FORM OF BULL SHIT...You Stink


----------



## RoccoR (May 28, 2015)

theliq, ---

I'm not sure.  As I said, I don't know.



theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

You don't need to answer if you don't want to answer.  The point was, that after a time, even the hereditary line that starts with immigrants become indigenous after becoming natural born citizens.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.



Traditions mainly, and of course there was a Jericho, one of the oldest cities.  Before any Hebrews set foot there , there were others, but it was ok for Hebrews to destroy their stuff?  There is lots of Christian stuff there , along with Arab, and I will bet more an more items and artifacts will suddenly be produced, saying see Israelites use to be here (faked). So what does it mean?

I'm even sure some day they will find millions of bones said to be truth the exodus happened, also will be faked. The Israelites never really had much control of any land there, for any period of time, they were just a nomad people who encroached on others at the time. Most left and became other people.  Even coming back from the exile it took them years to rebuild the temple, as most lost interest in it and it took forever they say. This great empire never was.


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.
> ...


And Arabs Pennie and Arabs.......steve


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...



So what, they had an empire and they let the Jews live there and protected them when they paid taxes.  Judea was said to of been about 25KM or 15 miles, not so big hey. King Herod did most of the major building with Roman money.  The jews of course keep rebelling, and the Romans got tired of it, Read about the Kitos War, the Jews were not just fighting the Romans in Palestine, they were fighting them throughout the Roman empire.

See those Hebrews or whoever they are have the "fighting spirit"  as PM Bibi said. Every darn country they move to they want to control, not the orthodox ones but the secular ones., the Zionist.


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.
> ...







Where do you get your information from


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...






What arabs as they were illiterate wandering caravan thieves. They had no roots


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Find out yourself you lazy prick


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Pnoney is the most Ignorant Lazy Prick


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You are showing you complete IGNORANCE as usual...........Todays Jews are a bitsas(a bit of this and a bit of that) race,a mongrel race......like the rest of us.......many races make up the Jewish peoples of today.......... are as STUPID AS YOU SEEM.........Arabs you fool originated Universities,the expert use of water,Arithmetic and so on,whilst your ancestors were living in Mud Huts.........even today the Palestinians have one of the highest matriculation rates to study a University....SO MUCH FOR ILLITERATE,WANDERING(THAT IN FACT WAS THE JEWS) and THIEVES=MORE BULLSHIT...........I have met stupid people in my life but you are one of the most IGNORANT.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.


In the final analysis, it is pointless to argue the matter of Jewish rights to the land on which modern-day Isreal is built.

Todays' Jews are a genetic mixture of both ancient Hebrew tribal blood and tribal origins in several other regions in Western Asia and Eastern Europe, as well as Africa.

Broadly speaking, each of those groups represents an admixture with original Hebrew tribal blood lines - enough to make them stakeholders at the table.

The DNA connection is certainly worth mentioning, and many of today's Jews have a blood-line connection to the ancient Hebrews.

But, more significantly, it is the Spirit of Judaism, that has returned to its land of origin - genetics be damned.

That Spirit - represented by both true blood-line connections to the ancient Hebrews and by those whose ancestors converted to Judaism hundreds or thousands of years ago - is what has dreamed of The Return for millennia and it is that Spirit that has held them together as communities of belief and culture for countless generations since the Diaspora.

Both the West and the East - both Christianity and Islam - have persecuted and oppressed and suppressed Judaism for many centuries - relegating them to the margins and pushing them out of mainstream life and forcing them into enclaves and forcing them to evolve a culture of separate-ness that is more a survival tactic than anything else.

We have made them the inward-turning People that they are today, over many centuries of bad treatment that we've dished out to them.

And then comes the latest outrage - the West - as represented by Nazi Germany - slaughtering them on an industrial scale to near-extinction within their old transplanted European homes - and, not surprisingly, the survivors finally realized that they had nothing left to lose, and re-discovered their courage, and decided to fight back, in order to survive.

So, when the Great Powers gave them an opening in the old lands of their Hebrew tribal predecessors and genetic and spiritual ancestors, they took advantage of it.

Both the West and the East had a hand in making the Jews what they became - determined settlers and courageous fighters and a resurrected and re-awakened People of the Book - and they now control those old lands - and are likely to, throughout the foreseeable future.

I am told and have heard and have read, that the Jews have employed a maxim for many centuries, in which some of their songs and prayers and dogma and cultural observances have voiced words to the effect of: "Next year in Jerusalem" - meaning, of course, that the Jews have intended to return to that land, since the Romans took it from them.

That series of latter-day Roman wars against the Jews - in the first couple of centuries of the Common Era - was the better part of 2,000 years ago.

Any People who can hold themselves together for 2,000 years, with such maxims as "Next year in Jerusalem" has to be given props for endurance and faithfulness; even if they eventually evolved into a broad and richly diverse and very loosely defined overarching and nominal community of faith and culture and aspirations and livelihood.

When that broad and richly diverse community of The Faithful was nearly extinguished in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s, something snapped in them.

They apparently figured that 2,000 years of persecution and oppression and slaughter was enough.

And they chose Old Palestine (formerly, the Kingdoms of Israel and Judea, and Samaria) to make their stand.

They're not going anywhere... they're there to stay... and God help the fools who try to dislodge them, this time.

They've served-up a new maxim, now that they're back: "Never again".

Never again, will they allow the world - East or West - to persecute them or to slaughter them - and, I, for one, believe them - I think they mean what they say.

In the long run, you simply cannot defeat such a determined people, who have held themselves together for nearly 2,000 years, who have been dreaming of that Return for that same 2,000 years, who suffered the loss of 6,000,000 men, women and children within Living Memory, and who came back from the brink of extinction, to buy-back and take-back their old ancestral and spiritual homeland, against vast and frightful odds, winning time and again, until, now, they control the region - a state of affairs that the world at-large would have found fantastical and impossible to conceive, back in the 1940s.

And because they cannot be defeated or dislodged, and because they insist upon a country of their own, the residuals and leftovers from the collection of previous inhabitants have two basic choices: Join or Leave.

Fighting is not an option - it's been tried - over and over and over and over again - with the same result, each time.

Any Muslim-Arab in the region with an ounce of brains and two coins to rub together should be getting his people out of there. Rotting in refugee camps and refugee towns for 66-67 years is not the mark of all-round intelligence or adaptability or ambition or self-respect - and they need to change that - by packing up, leaving, and starting new lives, elsewhere, amongst their co-religionists, so that their families, too, can have the possibility of a safe and prosperous future, in a place where they're wanted.

And, if that means that the The World - the UN, etc. - has to step-up and assist with that en masse relocation of so-called 'Palestinians', well, so be it.

It's over.

The Jews have won.

The Muslims have lost.

Time to move on.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



The voices in her head.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Arabs didn't do jack shit but invade other people's and lands and then take credit for their achievements.  Jews were writing and recording for thousands of years before Mohammad the illiterate Arab from Arabia started terrorizing the region.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

You mean they busied themselves with writing stories when they got to Babylon.  Arabs, Greeks, Romans, and Egyptians, oh the Persians created a lot and also had huge empires.  Most everything we have comes from them, the beginnings. Hebrews built on their inventions, but mainly they wrote, that is why they own the media and Hollywood and the news stations


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

Jews brought the Old Testament and with it Ten Commandments, the foundation for Western civilization, justice, morality, and ethics.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 28, 2015)

Petty little people...


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jews brought the Old Testament and with it Ten Commandments, the foundation for Western civilization, justice, morality, and ethics.


All copied from older generations. We are not stupid, morality and ethics, please spare me, only if God loves deception, incest, lying, stealing, and mass killing, and female concubines and polygamy.
Here is an example. Take Moses, after the bible story the Rabbis need to go on an on, and I suspect its like "Go ask Alice , when she was 10' tall, they either were on a pipe , wine or mushrooms. ( I mean , the imaginations or hallucinations are unreal),


Although Noah was not worthy to be saved from the Flood, yet he was saved because Moses was destined to descend from him (_ib._ xxvi. 15). The angels which Jacob in his nocturnal vision saw ascending to and descending from heaven (Gen. vii. 12) were really Moses and Aaron (Gen. R. lxviii. 16).

Moses was born on Adar 7 (Meg. 13b) in the year 2377 after the creation of the world (Book of Jubilees, xlvii. 1). *He was born circumcised* (Soṭah 12a), *and was able to walk immediately after his birth* (Yalḳ., Wayelek, 940); but according to another story he was circumcised on the eighth day after birth (Pirḳe R. El. xlviii.). A peculiar and *glorious light filled the entire house at his birth (ib.; "S. Y." p. 112b), indicating that he was worthy of the gift of prophecy (Soṭah l.c.). He spoke with his father and mother on the day of his birth, and prophesied at the age of three*

Moses was a very large child at the age of three (Ex. R. i. 32; comp. Josephus; _l.c._; Philo, _l.c._); and it was at this time that, sitting at the king's table in the presence of several princes and counselors, he took the crown from Pharaoh's head and placed it on his own ("D. Y." _l.c._; for another version see "M. W." _l.c._). The princes were horrified at the boy's act; and the soothsayer said that this was the same boy who, in accordance with their former predictions, would destroy the kingdom of Pharaoh and liberate Israel (Josephus, _l.c._; "M. W." _l.c._).

*Moses did not commit murder in killing the Egyptian (Ex. ii. 12); for the latter merited death because he had forced an Israelitish woman to commit adultery with him*

MOSES - JewishEncyclopedia.com (continue reading, it gets better)


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

as usual the crazy antisemite has no point.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> as usual the crazy antisemite has no point.


 Did you even read it? If so you get my point.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

What's there to read. You are a lunatic, and your post is irrelevant. Jewish contributions to humanity and civilization are a historical fact.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's there to read. You are a lunatic, and your post is irrelevant. Jewish contributions to humanity and civilization are a historical fact.



Ha Ha, no its not historical , some of it may be , but the stories are exaggerated and really do  not line up.  But hey its your history , not mine, believe what you will, but I know better.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

And other stories in other faiths, especially in Islam and the Koran totally line up?! 

How about the one where Mohammad makes himself a direct descendant of Ishmael almost 3000 years before Mohammad was born?  Where's the proof of that, did Mohammad use "ancestry.com". 

Yup, like I said, totally irrelevant bullshit from the asylum escapee.

You really think Jewish contributions to civilizations are dependent on whether a lunatic like you agrees or not?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## member (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




_*"...and so much more."*_

ah-h_u_h, i know, i heard ya....


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.
> ...


Very Good Post Kondie,but all is not lost for the Palestinians at all.......the Palestinians are a dispossesed people but they will succeed in their quest for freedom.....you with respect, more than most....should understand this......you can degrade and dismiss,slaughter and maim Palestinians all you want but I would have thought you should show humility and humanity somewhat...considering what happened to Your people throughout History.......really of all the worlds people Palestinians treated Jews with a fair amount of goodwill. Your people have not just pushed the Palestinians to the Margins but dreadfully tried to push them off the page completely........but Palestinians will survive like you survived,they have to because for them not to.......diminishes your own people in the process...this you should give some thought to my friend....it is not a question of Win and Loss because we all Lose,you and I.....steve...again thanks for a thoughtful and in parts enlightening POST


----------



## theliq (May 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jews brought the Old Testament and with it Ten Commandments, the foundation for Western civilization, justice, morality, and ethics.


Such HIGH MORALITY Roudy.............Shame the Jews NEVER abided by "Thou Shalt NOT KILL" and "Thou Shalt NOT STEAL" etc.,your words are hollow...as HOLLOW AS YOU ARE.....AND YOUR GRUBBY IMMORAL POSSIE.

I can tell you this because I AM THELIQ. ....Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews brought the Old Testament and with it Ten Commandments, the foundation for Western civilization, justice, morality, and ethics.
> ...



Eh who cares what the blabbermouth just said?  Fact is, the Jews brought the first moral code of conduct, which was the foundation for Western Civilization, law, and justice. 

Do all Christians follow Jesus' teachings?  You for example, a shame to all Christians and Christianty.


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No No Roudy being the assumptionist you are you have it ALL wrong,firstly nice to see at last the Criminal behaviour of the Zionists and Israelis towards the Palestinians....................I run my life with a high moral and ethical code.......something you should aspire to......you accuse me of hating Jews whit is absolute Rubbish...Zionist Yes but I don't Tar all Jews as having the mentality of Zionists ...NEITHER DO THEY......you are a motely crew of usurpers been around 100 years or so and try to convince us all that you represent Judaism....fuck you talk some crap.....your Terrorist Organization IS JUST THAT.........a grimy Terrorist Criminal Organization,when all is stripped back..........you can believe in anything Paganism for example,that is and has a moral and ethical code and many teachings in all sort of religions and creeds have much to offer the modern world.........anyhow what does your Cult teach YOU,HATE yes,Degridation of others.....YES...well you would needs these of course if you were intent on eliminating another peoples like the Palestinians and many others you have totally eliminated in your past history eg Canaanites,Philistines,Edomites,Moabites.

Very few people bother to take advice from Zionists and Guys like NUTANDYAHOO because they do not speak with any Moral or Ethical Code what so ever,and that my friend is just how it is,wether you like it or not.......you simply are deniers of the facts and truth,when it suits you and that is pretty much most of the time.....You Roudy and you piss-pot Possee spend most of your time Defending to Indefensable sic......it's just the people you have become...Zionists that is,have given you some sense of determination but taken away you own natural thought processes,sadly your whole life is built on a LIE.

I must admit that I feel sorry for you all............you feel others owe you something and are defensive and deceitful ....but we owe you nothing.Stop FANNYING AROUND A GROW A BACKBONE.steve I think you do try to care at times but you really just don't have it in you


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







How can I when I don't know any islamonazi/white supremacist sites ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Getting rattled now are we, is that why you are getting all immature and childish


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Yet the majority still have close DNA ties to the Jews who died in Israel 4,000 years ago.

 You are the fool as arabs STOLE all those, and then claimed them as their own

 Yet they cant get Jobs for all their qualifications can they, I met one last year who has a PHD in civil engineering and was not qualified to practise outside of Palestine. So he had to find a university to take him on and allow him to do the course all over again.

Even the Koran and hadiths detail the caravan raids and other thefts by the arabs under mohammed.


You just cant handle the truth about the arab muslims and their thieving, murdering, raping ways


----------



## Kondor3 (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Noted, and my thanks for the respectful aspect(s) of the response. Just to be clear - I am not Jewish - but a 4th-generation Irish-German American and a lapsed Catholic.

We obviously disagree with regard to Winners and Losers and future prospects.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...


Native Palestininan Christians could equally be descended from Christian natives in Roman times. they've been there a long time.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...


Judea at the time contained many competing religious sects including Judaeism and Christianity, not to mention the many pagan and Zoroastrian sects. The Temple cult based in Jerusalem was one of many. The Judeans themselves subscribed to many religions.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This thread is proof that antisemitic pigs like Monte will keep repeating the same old lies and garbage over and over and over.
> 
> Without any results, of course.



This thread is proof that Islamophobic pigs like Rude-eee will keep repeating the same old lies and garbage over and over and over.

Without any results, of course.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Liar, you call any site that disagrees with you an "islamonazi/white supremacist site" go look them up.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Copied from the Zoroastrians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I don't see how the Ten Commandments could've been copied from the Zoroastrians when they believed in 2 gods (one good and one evil), while the Commandments only spoke of One G-d.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



If there had been so many Christians already living in the Holy Land, the Europeans would not have felt compelled to launch 9 Crusades and create the artificial Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



There are Christians, Muslims, Druze and Bahai living in Israel today, but it's still mainly a Jewish country.  Same with Judea at the time of the Romans.


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is proof that antisemitic pigs like Monte will keep repeating the same old lies and garbage over and over and over.
> ...






Still waiting for the link to the first recorded case of islamophobia, have you found one yet ?   Or are you you just trying to make people think those who speak out against Islamic violence and intolerance have mental issues ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







No you are wrong again rat boy as I call islamonazi and white supremacist sites what they are. An example is electronic intifada which is an islamonazi site


----------



## Roudy (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Gee, all that writing and yet nothing but nonsense, riddled with lies and errors.  Mostly having to do with the fact that you're an ignorant antisemitic fuck.  Wipe your mouth, there's still a tiny bit of bullshit around it.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Zionist Israel is mainly a Jewish country because the Zionist  colonisers engaged in ethnic cleansing in 1947-48. The Roman province of Judea was a far more diverse society with elements of Hellenistic, Aramaic, Syriac, Phoenician, Persian, Roman, and Arabic cultures and religions intermixed.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Roudy (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Same Islamic bullshit mantra over and over and over.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



When did you ever ask for one? I've no objection to anyone speaking out against Islamic violence and intolerance, yet you seem to object to anyone speaking out against Zionist violence and intolerance.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Another example of your intellectual laziness, pathetic.

Pre-Islamic Arabia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Tell us what happened to all these different ethnicities in POST ISLAMIC ARABIA:

Nestorian Christianity, Judaism and Zoroastrianism. Nestorian Christianity was the dominant religion in Eastern Arabia prior to the advent of Islam. In the latter stages of the pre-Islamic era, Christianity gained converts with some unorthodox sects, such as the gnostics having a presence.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Muslims killed all of them.


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Another one too lazy or to stupid to read and find out for themselves.  

Here, read this The Great Arab Conquests How The Spread Of Islam Changed The World We Live In Amazon.co.uk Hugh Kennedy 9780753823897 Books


----------



## Challenger (May 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



ROFL! And now there are three. Wrong! They taxed them. Most of them found it more convenient to convert and avoid paying taxes.


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 So you don't believe that EI is an islamonazi site, is that what you are saying ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






You are the one using it as a link to prove your point so you post it in full so we can see what it says. Or are you too lazy and stupid to realise you should be giving more than a sales site


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






They still had to pay taxes


----------



## Roudy (May 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Islam spread by violence, the Caliphates were obtained through Jihad, you ignorant fool.  

Regensburg lecture - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The *Regensburg lecture* was delivered on 12 September 2006 by Pope Benedict XVI at the University of Regensburg in Germany, where he had once served as a professor of theology. It was entitled "Faith, Reason and the University — Memories and Reflections" (German: _Glaube, Vernunft und Universität — Erinnerungen und Reflexionen_). The lecture is considered to be among the most important papal statements on world affairs since John Paul II's 1995 address to the United Nations, and sparked international reactions and controversy.

In his lecture, the Pope, speaking in German, quoted an unfavorable remark about Islammade at the end of the 14th century by Manuel II Palaiologos, the Byzantine emperor. 

The controversial comment originally appeared in the 7th of the 26 _Dialogues Held With A Certain Persian, the Worthy Mouterizes, in Anakara of Galatia_,[4] written in 1391 as an expression of the views of the Byzantine emperor Manuel II Palaiologos, one of the last Christian rulers before the Fall of Constantinople to the Muslim Ottoman Empire, on such issues as forced conversion, holy war, and the relationship between faith and reason. The passage, in the English translation published by the Vatican, was:

*"Show me just what Muhammad brought that was new and there you will find things only evil and inhuman, such as his command to spread by the sword the faith he preached."*


----------



## member (May 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...







 it’s late night !




​






​




 _Disco_… 







 steve ? on the rocks?










_*"...the Palestinians are a dispossesed people..."*_












_*“…but I would have thought you should show humility and humanity somewhat...”*_













I think they’re doing a good job, ’restraining themselves.”  here's a look back as to how long israel has been trying...





they respond with: 




*“it is not a question of Win and Loss because we all Lose, you and I..”*


them, especially.







I guess to really achieve 'peace' -- bye-bye 

  Joe hamass.
(…and not just them)…




*I.J.*






Arafats plo





then the offshoot groups.


Evil bizzaro world……… 




*"the Palestinians are a dispossesed people."*


more like ‘*possessed*.”


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Me get "rattled" I don't think so..I'm a SENTINEL and NEVER TAKE A BACKWARD STEP.....a great friend but I admit a HARD ENEMY as you full well know,but I always have TRUTH and RIGHT on my side........I am theliq.....ever living,ever faithful,ever sure.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel....but say NO to the ZIONIST CULT.


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


YAWN


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Hi Kondie,once the Irish were Losers but regained their Superior position in the worlds peoples,Germans too,to a degree,Jews definetley....and despite your Negativity the Palestinians will be Winners(well they already are).
You are a very Good man,for the life of me I cannot understand your Anti-Semitism against the Palestinians,how do you justify One people to try to Eliminate another,just to claim/steal their LAND....your Logic to me is way off...but as I said before,you are really interesting and sensible 95% of the time..steve.........ps I don't say these things lightly...but with respect.


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2015)

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Poorly Written and Sadly Pathetic Post..


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 30, 2015)

So if aliens are real... do the Presidents know about them?  At some point in their Presidency, every President HAS to ask right?  RIGHT???!!!


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







The only truth you have on your side is that preached in the mosque, and that is straight from the Koran.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







Looking at the evidence coming from the Palestinians themselves it is they who are claiming the land from north to south, from the river to the sea. It is written down for all to see and still morons deny that the arab muslims are the problem. If Israel wanted the land they all they needed to do was keep it and not give it back as they did with gaza and the Sinai


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


HoHo.....You forget "I AM THE MAGNIFICENT"..........you are a drone,it's just the way it is www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_7Kx2FIFQY


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 You are nothing but a loudmouthed armchair activist that would run a mile the firsdt time anyone questioned you about your beliefs. Typical muslim coward that needs 20 or more other muslims armed to the teeth backing you up.


----------



## Challenger (May 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Merely suggesting you read the book, you know, get of your lazy arse and walk to a shop and buy it. Of course, then you'd have to actually read it...OK, fair enough, that's perhaps too much to handle for you.


----------



## Challenger (May 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No. The initial Arab "conquests" were the result of a "unified" group of "opportunists" filling the power vacuum left by the result of a 26 year long war between the two "superpowers" of the age the Romano-Byzantines and the Sassanian Persians, that left both empires devastated. The Arabs fought no more than one or two decisive battles against the Byzantines, destroying their field armies and the cities and towns of Egypt and the Levant (Palestine and Syria) surrendered to them. There was no mass slaughter of civillians, no forced conversion, no expulsions, except of those Byzantine nobles who refused to convert; they were allowed to leave the area unharmed. No churches were destroyed or desecrated and the natives were allowed to administer themselves as they had before. The only differences were that they had to pay taxes to their conquerers. The tax  could be avoided altogether if they converted to Islam and the Muslims even tried to stop mass conversions as they reduced their tax base. It took centuries for the region to convert to Islam, that's historical fact, not Islamophobic propaganda. 

There's another book availble on the subject by the historian Tom Holland, In The Shadow Of The Sword - Tom Holland that postulates the idea that the overwhelming bulk of Arabs in the 7th century that took part in the conquests were not even Muslims. Islam becoming a "state" religion much later. This book caused a bit of a controversy in 2012 when a TV programme about it was shown on UK's Channel 4. TV historian Tom Holland triggers storm after calling Islam a made-up religion Daily Mail Online


----------



## Challenger (May 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Just like you Phoney, "You are nothing but a loudmouthed armchair activist that would run a mile the first time anyone questioned you about your beliefs. Typical Zionist coward that needs 20 or more other Zionists armed to the teeth backing you up."


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2015)

*ALIEN:*  By contrast, an "alien" is generally understood to be a foreigner -- a person who comes from a foreign country -- *who does not owe allegiance to our country.*

Definitions Alien Immigrant Illegal Alien Undocumented Immigrant


----------



## member (May 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> *ALIEN:*  By contrast, an "alien" is generally understood to be a foreigner -- a person who comes from a foreign country -- *who does not owe allegiance to our country.*
> 
> Definitions Alien Immigrant Illegal Alien Undocumented Immigrant



_whatever._  but you support terrorism. who can get past that.  I guess, i can't & don't know where you're coming from.

you defend them.  have i imagined how you feel about them in your posts ?


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What are you blaberring now?  From the time Mohammad appeared on the scene, Islam spread through invasions and conquests.  In India alone Islamic savages massacred over 90 million Hindus until they conquered it.  And every nation Islam conquered, they forced the Arab religion, culture, and language down the people's throats at the point of the sword.  Those who "converted willingly" knew what the consequences would be if they didn't.


----------



## GHook93 (May 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is more proof that religious zealots are nuts.



An atheist fuckos like you don't have a clue!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2015)

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > *ALIEN:*  By contrast, an "alien" is generally understood to be a foreigner -- a person who comes from a foreign country -- *who does not owe allegiance to our country.*
> ...


Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?


----------



## toastman (May 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Again, there are many countries who consider Hamas a terrorist organization. The reason being that they are one. You really have trouble accepting the truth Tinmore.


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


....said the Hamas pimp terrorist spokesperson.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


Ooooooo, terrorists.

Quick, hide under the bed.


----------



## toastman (May 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Google


Hamas is designated as a terrorist organization by the European Union,*Canada*, *Israel*, *Japan*, and the *United States*. *Australia* and the United Kingdom have designated the military wing of Hamas, the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades, as a terrorist organization. The organization is banned in *Jordan*.
There's a reason for that Tinmore. They use and have used common terrorist tactics. 

You refer to them as a resistance movement (     ).  What specific acts of Hamas would you refer to as being resistance?


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


TRY ME,I DON'T THINK YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT OF DECENCY...BUT DRONE ON AND ON......Nobody listens to you..............but I do NOT need 20 to smite you down...YOU DO THAT ALL ON YOUR OWN..............IDIOT


----------



## theliq (May 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So what were Jewish/Zionist Terrorists 1940 onwards...................do/doing......you got it you fool>>>>>>>>>>>>.........uncommon Terrorist Acts,at the time.....BUT NOW THE NORM....when you make a Post Toasty...I propose that in future YOU PUT YOUR BRAIN INTO GEAR...BEFORE OPENING YOUR MOUTH......it makes you look So Stupid when you don't..just sayin..steve.....SADLY YOU TERRORIST ZIONISTS HAVE TAUGHT THE REST OF THE WORLD ABOUT TERRORISM.....but you stand there as if you are one of the Moral Innocents...You make me laugh.......YOU ARE THE WORST OF THE WORST TERRORISTS......YOU ARE ZIONISTS......


----------



## toastman (May 31, 2015)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



As usual, all you have is another delusional rant which has absolutely nothing to do with my post. Then you have the audacity to tell me to use my brain when I post?
A bit of advice Steve, don't use the internet when you are off your meds. You're welcome. 

"SADLY YOU TERRORIST ZIONISTS HAVE TAUGHT THE REST OF THE WORLD ABOUT TERRORISM"

Nah, that would be your Muslim friends who commit terrorist acts every single day. YOU ARE A NAZI


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







Not just Israel's is it, as Egypt, Jordan and Saudi also claim that hamas is a terrorist group


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







Defending unarmed Jewish women and children from islamonazi scum. They never instigated attacks on muslim terrorist scum, but they met them face on and beat the crap out of them. They are still doing the same today and that is why you hate the Jews so much. And not one thing to do with Zionism, and so you islamonazi scum try and spread LIES and LIBELS until gullible fools start believing


----------



## theliq (May 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


GET AS MANIC-ANGRY AS YOU LIKE BUT I HIM THELIQ......GOTCHA AGAIN........"ZIONISTS" THE WORLDS ORIGINAL TERRORISTS,AND BY FAR THE WORST....LIVE WITH IT AND YOUR GUILTINESS...........


----------



## theliq (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


GUILTINESS.....AS ALWAYS...YOUR MANIC-MADNESS SHINING THROUGH YET AGAIN DISGUSTING TERROR MERCHANT OF NORTH LONDON


----------



## Challenger (May 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Again, try reading some objective history, not Islamophobic propaganda. The only large scale massacres in India prior to the 1948 Partition, were perpertated by Timur-i-Lenk who was a Turko-Mongol warlord in the 14th century who used Islam more as a political tool to legitimise his rule, whereas his own religious beliefs remain a mystery. He's held responsible for depopulated vast areas of Asia and the Levant.

Islam spread as much through missionaries as did any other religion. The only people who claim 90million hindus were massacred by Muslims are those like Andrew Bostrom, who is not even a historian but an agenda driven Islamophobe, along with others like Daniel Pipes. Such accounts also tend to omit the Hindu massacres of Muslims.

If anyone is interested, here's a simplified but more objective account:
Muslim conquests on the Indian subcontinent - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (May 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



...and there are many countries that *don't* consider Hamas a terrorist organisation.


----------



## Challenger (May 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Any and all attacks against the Zionist Israeli security forces and their supporters and collaborators, just as in WW2 when the various European resistance movements against the Nazis carried out similar attacks. Had the French, Dutch or Polish Resistance fired rockets into Germany, they would have been praised for their ingenuity, it's all a matter of perpective.


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 So what about Islamic terrorism as far back as the 7C then, or is that not counted in your fantasy world of Jew hatreds


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






600 miles out old chap, keep trying. A clue I can see the North sea and the North Yorks moors from my house.

So it is you that is terror merchant of Oz as you will go to any extremes to defend islamonazi terrorism


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






And now the laws and rules are different, so you are trying to blame the Jews for the attacks. IT IS NOW ILLEGAL TO TARGET CIVILIANS and this is what hamas is doing, so the world should give them a taste of their own medicine and drop whizz-bangs on them


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





Mostly islamonazi ones, which makes their input invalid


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


IT IS NOW ILLEGAL TO TARGET CIVILIANS​
Thank you for bringing this up. Unlike what happened in places like Australia and the US, it is now illegal to acquire territory by force and has been since before Israel drove the Palestinians out of their homes at the point of a gun and moved in foreign settlers.


----------



## Challenger (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Hamas' weapons are incapable of "targeting" civilians; only the Zionist's weapons have that capability.


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






It is not illegal to evict enemies of the state that have attacked you, and the Palestinians joined the arab league armies when they attacked Israeli women and children. And could you link to the actual law that say's it is illegal to acquire your own sovereign land by force, remember the LoN mandate of Palestine of 1923 that handed control and sovereignty to the Jews of Jewish Palestine............


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






So Iranian grad missiles are not capable of targeting civilians, IED's are not capable of targeting civilians, anti tank missiles are not capable of targeting civilians, depleted uranium rounds fired from a semi automatic are not apable of targeting civilians. Do you the rest of the weapons used by hamas that can target civilians, until we are down to qassams that have been designated a prohibited weapon


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



What Islamic terrorism would that be in 7 AD?  The war against the Byzantine Romans (who were Christians)? Was the Christians conquest of the New World Christian terrorism?


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Read the Koran and hadiths about your own history


----------



## member (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...









*"Saudi Arabia"* -- in their case,  






the old saying applies, 




*"it takes one* ("terrorist"/sponsor) *to know one." 

*


----------



## member (May 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





_Whass’ up Sherlock….._


Quite the Englishman, aren’t we _ole’ bean_? (and your _bloke_, steve  he did say "whilst." 

)....




 I can just see you…




 whilst twirling your mustache, and snickering.


*"600 miles out old chap, keep trying…."*


*"I can see the North sea*…"  






 "..._*and the North Yorks moors...
from my house"*_ 





I have some favorite movies with a lot of English-speaking people in them:


Have you seen::


Rebecca (’40)

The Invisible Man (’33)

American Werewolf in London (’81)

Time Bandits (’81)

Dial ‘M’ For Murder (’54)

European Vacation (80’s)

A Hard Days Night (’64)

Help (’65)


Classics. Maybe ‘_youse_’ over there by the moors would like American Werewolf in London !




 _cheerio_, lad….


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2015)

member said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








We had enough with Dracula don't cha' know, and his coffin can still be seen in the ruins of Whitby Abbey


----------



## Challenger (Jun 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Proof, if any were needed that Phoney lives in his own little fantasy world.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The key word here is "targeting", get it?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...







So now you are an expert on Whitby and Dracula






I have laid in Dracula`s grave at Whitby Abbey and had the 3 white resident ducks follow me around after feeding them. The ducks even followed me into a ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







I do but it seems that you don't as hamas uses many weapons that are targeted at Israeli children, and the ones that cant are designated under International Law as prohibited weapons.
But why let such a little thing as this steer you away from your Jew Hatred and Nazi Anti Semitism


----------



## Challenger (Jun 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Then prove it as they have been found to have Iranian grad missiles for starters, and semi automatics can be targeted. But this seems to be your standard answer when you are shown to be wrong


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Hold on the Mongol Empire was virtually over by 1280 and the Mongols were never Muslims,and their territory never extended into the Levant or India for that matter......are you sure that you don't mean the Mughals  who invaded India 1540 well after the collapse of the Mongols and Ghengis Khan and his sons ??????? they were Turkic/Persian peoples with some Mongol but should not be confused with the Mongols under the Great Khan...who were never Muslim steve


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Actually the Mongols actually did invade the Middle East. They sacked Bagdad but were stopped by the Muslim Mameluks in the Galilee.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2015)

^^^^^^

Which is why the Mongols, like Hitler, had an admiration for Islam and eventually converted to it.  It happens with any tribe that likes to invade, loot, behead, rape, and kill other people.


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


I think you have your knickers in a twist,I am no Nazi but you are a Zionist......so you were saying ???????


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

montelatici said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Well the Knights Templars were fighting Saladin during this period in this area,the KT's did request from the Great Khan that they help to defeat Saladin ...The Great Khan replied rightly "That the Mongol people never help Cannibals(which some KT's were) and therefore would not help"


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Which is why the Mongols, like Hitler, had an admiration for Islam and eventually converted to it.  It happens with any tribe that likes to invade, loot, behead, rape, and kill other people.


They NEVER converted...in fact compared to the rest of the known world the Mongols had complete Religious and Ethnic freedom in their Capital Koukoram sic and their empire and only promoted on Ability not Cronyism .............you are merely speaking from an ignorant Judo-Christian position and like your history of Jewish people is sadly lacking.

You need to look closer to home to see Barbarity and Terrorism.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



They did look it up. Kangaroo brain


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Later some did but after Ghengis Khans death...for you to read......and try to comprehend.....you will note the expanding map,showing that the Mongols not passing through the Levant (although they had the odd sortie) or Indiaen.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_Empire


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


!!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Never said they made it to the Levant. 

Funny how any group of people that likes to invade, rape, loot and kill naturally gets attracted to Islam. 


*Berke* - grandson of Genghis Khan and leader of the Golden Horde who was the first Mongol ruler to establish Islam in a Mongol state.


*Ghazan* - seventh ruler of the Ilkhanate.[11]
Muhammad Khodabandeh - formerly a Christian, he was the eighth Ilkhanid dynasty ruler in Iran from 1304 to 1316.[12]
Mubarak Shah - head of the _ulus_ of the Chagatai Khanate (1252–1260, March-September 1266).[13]
Nawrūz (Mongol emir) - a convert to Islam;[14] he played an important role in the politics of the Mongol Ilkhanate.
Negudar - Mongol general and noyan[15]
Nogai Khan - Mongol general and great-grandson of Genghis Khan.[16]
*Tarmashirin* - Khan of the Chagatai Khanate following Duwa Timur.
*Tekuder* - Mongol leader of the Ilkhan empire who was formerly a Nestorian Christian.[17]
Tuda Mengu - Mongol leader of the Golden Horde[18]
Tughlugh Timur - the Khan of Moghulistan.[19]
*Öljei Temür Khan*, also known as Buyanshir Khan after he converted to Islam while he stayed at the court of Timur in Samarkand.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You should be ashamed of yourself. Those poor little innocent ducks.


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Thanks Roudy for this info......as I said well after the death of Ghengis Khan and the zenith of the Mongol Empire,steve,infact during the rise of Genghis's Empire many peoples were untouched by the Mongols,mind you if you resisted then War was a fact.........people don't naturally get attacted to Islam,there would be social-economic reasons during this period for the remnants of the Empire to do so.I do know that the Assassins got into Ghenghis Khans inner most sanctum and did not succeed in killing him(where we now get the word Assassination)....for their trouble the Great Khan put out a edict to wipe the Assassins off the face of the earth....and did to a point.....some escaped to northern Syria and re-established themselves there,where their mastery of Assination of mainy religious leaders continued........today the titular leader of the Assassins is believe it or not the AGA KHAN,one of the worlds wealthiest men,(property,horse racing etc,.)...but again thanks for your information above....steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



The Mongols were very brutal and barbaric, yet efficient killers.  Which is why they got attracted to Islam, the religion who's founder was a brutal merciless warrior.  And that's exactly why Hitler liked Islam more than all other religions.  He thought Christianity was for pussies, and a derivative of Judaism.  Hitler envisioned a Nazi Islamic Germany that conquers the world, just like Mohammad did.  However he thought that Arabs were too inferior of a race to carry out Mohammad's legacy.  

Look it up.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Like I said, Hitler loved Islam even more than the savage Mongols...


The Fuhrer is deeply religious, though completely anti-Christian. He views Christianity as a symptom of decay. Rightly so. It is a branch of the Jewish race. This can be seen in the similarity of their religious rites. Both (Judaism and Christianity) have no point of contact to the animal element, and thus, in the end they will be destroyed. The Fuhrer is a convinced vegetarian on principle.

— Goebbels Diaries, 29 December 1939

During a meeting with a delegation of distinguished Arab figures, Hitler learned of how Islam motivated the Umayyad Caliphate during the Islamic invasion of Gaul and was now convinced that "the world would be Mohammedan today" if the Arab regime had successfully taken France during the Battle of Tours,[228] while also suggesting to Speer that* "ultimately not Arabs, but Islamized Germans could have stood at the head of this Mohammedan Empire."*

In speeches, Hitler made apparently warm references towards Muslim culture such as: "The peoples of Islam will always be closer to us than, for example, France".

According to Speer, Hitler stated in private, "The Mohammedan religion too would have been much more compatible to us than Christianity. Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?" Speer also stated that when he was discussing with Hitler events which might have occurred had Islam absorbed Europe:

Hitler said that the conquering Arabs, because of their racial inferiority, would in the long run have been unable to contend with the harsher climate and conditions of the country. They could not have kept down the more vigorous natives, so that ultimately not Arabs but Islamized Germans could have stood at the head of this Mohammedan Empire."

— Albert Speer

Similarly, *Hitler was transcribed as saying:*


*'Had Charles Martel not been victorious at Poitiers [...] then we should in all probability have been converted to Mohammedanism, that cult which glorifies the heroism and which opens up the seventh Heaven to the bold warrior alone. Then the Germanic races would have conquered the world.*


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Hitler was quite MAD Roudy and he despised everyone,including Arabs.....what he did to Jews was to try(and thankfully fail)eliminate them,he detested the Russians/Slavs(where he slaughtered over 11 million) I think really whatever this Being thought should be consigned to the Dustbin of history where such thought(and actual practice) belong.

Hitler loved NO ONE including himself........he ended up being one of the most pathetic individuals in history........mind you most Germans loved him...God Knows How but they did.steve,keep up your good work on this interesting thread Roudy


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I am glad that you understand why Islam is a cancer to modern humanity and freedom.


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy during the Genghis period Islam was so far from the mind of the Mongols they had a completely different belief and set of morality........later generations did convert,but at their zenith the Mongols had complete freedom of ideas and religion.........They invented the inverted Bow and their prowess at riding the horse that enabled them to shoot an arrow ten times faster than the original bow,riding forward or riding away gave them greater superiority against their foe.

The Christian press over the centuries have given them bad press.(of course they would)..but the Mongols invented much indeed.......and Islam had nothing to do with them,just the logistics of expanding such a vast Empire has much to be admired.......their postal system of speed and accuracy was never bettered until the invention of the aeroplane..................tbc...steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Rabid Islam Roudy but not all.......be more definitive because they are not ALL THE SAME.steve


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Never said they weren't smart or efficient at killing. War and killing has brought about many great inventions from which mankind has benefited. The Internet is one modern example. Another is the MRI.  Bottom line is Islam attracted the Mongols for the same reason it attracted the Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yes, DESPITE Islam, they are not all violent and intolerant. History, ethnicity, traditions, and culture have a lot to do with human behavior as well.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If you've never heard of Timur-i-Lenk, he's better known as Tamerlane and his forces were a blend of Turkic and Mongol soldiers, here's a brief account of his campaigns in India and the levant: 
Timur - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
He was a seriously unpleasant individual who may or may not have been a Muslim. When the Mongol empire split, the Ilkhanids eventually conveted to Islam Ilkhanate - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia but other parts retained their Shamanistic practices.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yup, at the battle of Ain Jalut in 1260CE.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Which is why the Mongols, like Hitler, had an admiration for Islam and eventually converted to it.  It happens with any tribe that likes to invade, loot, behead, rape, and kill other people.


Wrong, most of them converted to Buddhism. The Ilkhanids converted to Islam under Iranian and Turkish influence and basicaly settled down to live relatively peacfully once Timur died.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



...I suppose we'll never know where they followed you, probably for the best. This may come as a shock to you but Dracula is a character in a book by Bram Stoker...he's not real. Stoker got the name from the patronym of Vlad Tepes a Wallachian nut job who enjoyed impaling people.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Thanks I have as Temur the Lame......anglo=Tamerlane........he thought he was Genghis Khan but never was......did his decendents later create the Mughal Empire in India I wonder ??????...Thanks for the info Challenger...steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


He is either completely THICK or he is TAKING THE PISS,Challenger............I'll go for THICK..LOL..steve


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yup, Babur who claimed descent from Timur created the Mughal Dynasty, but northern India was already ruled by Muslim dynasties before then.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


 Nah, he's trying to take the piss, just like all internet trolls.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Unpleasant? Ha ha ha. Yes he WAS a  GOOD Muslim, just judging by the body count he left behind.  He used Islam as justification for his campaigns of mass murder. 

Born into the Barlas confederation in Transoxiana during the 1320s or 1330s, Timur gained control of the Western Chagatai Khanate by 1370. From that base, he led military campaigns across Western, South and Central Asia and emerged as the most powerful ruler in the Muslim worldafter defeating the Mamluks of Egypt and Syria, the emerging Ottoman Empire and the declining Delhi Sultanate. From these conquests he founded the Timurid Empire, although it fragmented shortly after his death.

Timur is considered the last of the great nomadic conquerors of the Eurasian Steppe, and his empire set the stage for the rise of the more structured and lasting Gunpowder Empires in the 1500s and 1600s.[3][4]:1

Timur envisioned the restoration of the Mongol Empire of Genghis Khan. "In his formal correspondence Temur continued throughout his life as the restorer of Chinggisid rights. He even justified his Iranian, Mamluk and Ottoman campaigns as a re-imposition of legitimate Mongol control over lands taken by usurpers[.]" *As a means of legitimating his conquests, Timur relied on Islamic symbols and language, referring to himself as the "Sword of Islam" and patronizing educational and religious institutions. He converted nearly all the Borjigin leaders to Islam during his lifetime.* "Temur, a non-Chinggisid, tried to build a double legitimacy based on his role as both guardian and restorer of the Mongol Empire."[6] Timur also decisively defeated the Christian Knights Hospitaller at Smyrna, styling himself a _ghazi_.:91 By the end of his reign, Timur had gained complete control over all the remnants of the Chagatai Khanate, Ilkhanate, and Golden Horde and even attempted to restore the Yuan dynasty.[_citation needed_]

*Timur's armies were inclusively multi-ethnic and were feared throughout Asia, Africa, and Europe, sizable parts of which were laid waste by his campaigns. Scholars estimate that his military campaigns caused the deaths of 17 million people, amounting to about 5% of the world population*.

After the death of Abu Sa'id, ruler of the Ilkhanid Dynasty, in 1335, there was a power vacuum in Persia. In 1383, Timur started the military conquest of Persia. He captured Herat, Khorasan and all eastern Persia by 1385; he captured almost all of Persia by 1387. Of note during the Persian campaign was the capture of Isfahan. After the city revolted against Timur's taxes by killing the tax collectors and some of Timur's soldiers, *Timur ordered the massacre of the city's citizens; the death toll is reckoned at between 100,000 and 200,000. An eye-witness counted more than 28 towers constructed of about 1,500 heads each. This has been described as a "systematic use of terror against towns...an integral element of Tamerlane's strategic element" which he viewed as preventing bloodshed by discouraging resistance.* 


*****YUP, sounds pretty much like standard Islamic behavior throughout history. 



*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.

By the way, I went into the editing/discussion area (I am a Wiki editor)  of the wiki article you are citing, and it turns out that there is a great deal of controversy as to the veracity of many of the claims contained in the article. 

 This is stated at the beginning of the article:

*This article has multiple issues. Please help improve it or discuss these issues on the talk page.*
This article *may be unbalanced towards certain viewpoints*. _(November 2012)_
This article *needs attention from an expert on the subject*. _(November 2012)
_

*If I were a propagandist like you are I could do the same thing without providing any links, using bold and large text, for example:*


According to the Pentateuch (the first five books of the Old Testament), when God called forth his people out of slavery in Egypt and back to the land of their forefathers, he directed them to *kill all the Canaanite clans who were living in the land (Deut. 7.1-2; 20.16-18).*  The destruction was to be complete: *every man, woman, and child was to be killed.* 

and then end it by stating:

*****YUP, sounds pretty much like standard Jew behavior throughout history. *
*
Please note.  The above is not my contention at all.  Just an example of the bullying little punk's  propagandizing behavior.*


----------



## Penelope (Jun 4, 2015)

> By the way, I went into the editing/discussion area (I am a Wiki editor) of the wiki article you are citing, and it turns out that there is a great deal of controversy as to the veracity of many of the claims contained in the article.



That is great. So many of those article are bias and some even without citation. I can always tell when I read one with Jewish bias and all the footnotes are from Jewish sources.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Which is why the Mongols, like Hitler, had an admiration for Islam and eventually converted to it.  It happens with any tribe that likes to invade, loot, behead, rape, and kill other people.


 
Usually when countries have the same enemy , a country trying to harm them, they become allies, such as the Ottomans and Germans, why Britain and the USA sided with Russia is another story.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 4, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If the Jews are so alien to the region of Palestine, why is the land sprinkled all over with Jewish artifacts?  From the Tomb of Abraham in Hebron (where the Arabs conducted a massacre), to the Tomb of Joseph (which the Arabs destroyed), to the Tomb of Rachel (which had to have an ugly fortress built around it to save it).  There's Masada (with its ritual bath) and the Ein Gedi caves (where David hid from Saul).  The Arabs are trying to destroy any Temple artifacts by dumping them, just as they destroyed the ancient Shalom synagogue in Jericho.



Oh (looks disappointed) totally not about what I thought.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.
> 
> By the way, I went into the editing/discussion area (I am a Wiki editor)  of the wiki article you are citing, and it turns out that there is a great deal of controversy as to the veracity of many of the claims contained in the article.
> 
> ...






 Now how about finding a report of the Israeli government saying the same thing today, you know like the reports coming from arab muslim quarters that demand the genocide of all the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.
> 
> By the way, I went into the editing/discussion area (I am a Wiki editor)  of the wiki article you are citing, and it turns out that there is a great deal of controversy as to the veracity of many of the claims contained in the article.
> 
> ...



But you can't show us any other violence committed by Jews other than this passage over 4,000 years a good, now can you?  

Besides you keep telling us that the bible isn't "historically accurate". 

Yet, the massacres and beheadings committed by the Mongol Muslim are historical facts.  Oh but let's not "exaggerate" Islamic atrocities.  Noooooo.  

Sorry you Jew hating piece of shit, you're shit outta luck on this one.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Apparently Monte has nothing better to do but "edit" wiki articles in order to inject his false propaganda, lies, and Jew hate into them, and Fatima Penepoop with the Palestinian Muslim boyfriend is still an asylum escapee who is possibly starting to fall in love with Monte because he's such an avid Jew hating wiki editor.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



Or maybe they're just barbaric and evil, like the Palestinian Mufti and the Nazis.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?

"“Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there.”"

Ayelet Shaked


Netanyahu appoints Ayelet Shaked who called for genocide of Palestinians as Justice Minister in new government Mondoweiss


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Apparently Monte has nothing better to do but "edit" wiki articles in order to inject his false propaganda, lies, and Jew hate into them, and Fatima Penepoop with the Palestinian Muslim boyfriend is still an asylum escapee who is possibly starting to fall in love with Monte because he's such an avid Jew hating wiki editor.  Ha ha ha.



I only edit technical articles.  I have no hate for Jews.  You won't find anything that I post that implies any hate for Jews.  I do "hate" propagandists such as yourself and I just post the facts to make sure everyone understands you are a punk.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?
> 
> "“Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there.”"
> 
> ...



yada yada yada. Would you like me to post some of the things Pslestinjan animal leaders have said and actually carried them out, dipweed?  Israel is a democratic country who's leaders answer to the people and rule of law, Palestinians are ruled by lawless Islamic savages who don't answer to anyone.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Monte has nothing better to do but "edit" wiki articles in order to inject his false propaganda, lies, and Jew hate into them, and Fatima Penepoop with the Palestinian Muslim boyfriend is still an asylum escapee who is possibly starting to fall in love with Monte because he's such an avid Jew hating wiki editor.  Ha ha ha.
> ...



Everyone understands you are a Jew hating propagandist piece of shit bum who already expressed his religious based Jew hate in other threads.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?
> ...



I think you will find it difficult to find a Justice Minister that calls for the killing of all the women and children of any particular ethnicity.  So. post what you like.  The Israelis murdered thousands of Palestinian women and children just this past summer.  So Israeli Jews carried out exactly what this murderous Justice Minister wanted, punk.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Where have I expressed any hate?  Posting fact that you find inconvenient is not hate, punk.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?
> 
> "“Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there.”"
> 
> ...






The blog without validity again freddy boy, so much for your use of source material only. Whats wrong are you sick of being shown to be wrong when your own material is used against you.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Monte has nothing better to do but "edit" wiki articles in order to inject his false propaganda, lies, and Jew hate into them, and Fatima Penepoop with the Palestinian Muslim boyfriend is still an asylum escapee who is possibly starting to fall in love with Monte because he's such an avid Jew hating wiki editor.  Ha ha ha.
> ...






 Modoweiss is not facts it is opinions of the authors, making it invalid as a reliable unbiased source.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






So where did he call for the killing of women and children, or is that what you read through your Jew hatred. Care to show proof that Israel murdered thousands of Palestinians last summer, start with the actual law of murder and then go on to the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 When you claim Israel murdered thousands of Palestinians without any proof of your claims is HATE SPEECH


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Maybe you don't remember your claim that Jesus hated Jews, or that he wasn't a Jew who followed the Old Testament, or other similar religious based Pre Vatican II Jew hate you scumbags aren't willing to let go of.  Do you really think you're going to go to heaven by spouting Jew hate and lies 24/7?  You are an abomination and embarrassment to all good Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?
> ...



Yup the piece of shit always resorts to bullshit sites and garbage sources when push comes to shove.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the Israeli Justice Minister?
> ...




How about the newspaper you read, the Torygraph:

"Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism.

"They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."

New Israeli justice minister notorious for anti-Palestinian rhetoric given bodyguard after Nazi death threats - Telegraph


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



LOL, the Telegraph.  You are a clown, punk.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



See how I'm educating you, you've looked up Timur-i-Lenk in Wikipedia.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 4, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are alien to the "region of Palestine".  That's who colonized Palestine.  There are many Roman artifacts in Palestine, but I don't see Romans claiming they own the place.  And yes, the Romans still exist, there are millions of them.
> ...



There were Christians in the region before the Crusades.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




What, Gaza didn't happen last summer? You are delusional.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Sorry don't read that paper, I leave that to gullible idiots like you who cant read English.

 Still waiting for you to show where he said Kill the women and children as well ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 The only murders were those committed by hamas when they forced women and children to act as human shields. This time it backfired on them when the journalists reported the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I already knew about him, you moron.  I actually knew many Muslims who's name was a derivative of Tamur.  Actually a Turkish Muslim friend of mine was named "Tahmourez" back in the days.  

Guess which other noteworthy Muslim mass murderer "hero of Islam" is named after him?

*Tamerlan Tsarnaev*

This name uses Eastern Slavic naming customs; the patronymic is Anzorovich and the family name is Tsarnaev.
*Tamerlan Tsarnaev*



Tamerlan Tsarnaev at a boxing event in 2009
*Born* Tamerlan Anzorovich Tsarnaev
October 21, 1986
Elista, Kalmyk ASSR, Russian SFSR, Soviet Union
*Died* April 19, 2013 (aged 26)
Watertown, Massachusetts, U.S.
*Cause of death*
Gunshot wounds and blunt trauma
*Resting place*
Doswell, Virginia, U.S.
*Residence* Cambridge, Massachusetts, U.S.
*Ethnicity* Chechen-Avar
*Citizenship* Russian and Kyrgyz with U.S. Permanent Residence Status (Application for US citizenship was in progress)
*Occupation* Unemployed
*Religion* Islam
*Spouse(s)* Karima Tsarnaev, born Katherine Russell (m. June 2010 – April 2013; his death)
*Children* 1 daughter
*Parent(s)* Anzor Tsarnaev and Zubeidat Tsarnaeva
*Relatives* 1 brother (Dzhokhar)
2 sisters (Ailina and Bella)
*
Tamerlan Anzorovich Tsarnaev* (Cyrillic: Тамерла́н Анзо́рович Царна́ев /ˌtæmərˈlɑːn/; October 21, 1986 – April 19, 2013) and his brother Dzhokhar Tsarnaev planted bombs at the Boston Marathon on April 15, 2013. The bombings killed three people and reportedly injured as many as 264 others. Tamerlan was half-Chechen and half-Avar. He and his family immigrated to the United States as refugees in 2002. At the time of the bombings, Tamerlan was an aspiring boxer who authorities believe had recently become a follower of radical Islam


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Gaza happened because Hamas animals kept shooting thousands of rockets into Israel, and kept building terror tunnels, and were planning a big terror operation using said tunnels, you dumb as a door knob idiot.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So, you murder a thousand or so women and children.  

By the way, can't you understand that anyone with a modicum of education can determine, by the manner in which you express yourself,  that you are poorly educated and of questionable intelligence. 

Besides, your childish outbursts and the personal attacks reveal your frustration at being made a fool of by nearly every poster that takes the time to respond to you, punk.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



More lies by the ignorant uneducated asshole antisemite. Go repair your turntables you fucking bum.  Hamas are cowards who hide behind their own civilians while targeting women and kids, that's a proven FACT, and your numbers are lies and bogus.  A 15 year old Islamic jihadi recruit who gets killed in battle isn't an "innocent civilian."  Stick your Pallywood numbers up Uranus.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nothing you claim is fact.  All you do is spout propaganda.  I post documented fact.  

From the UN, punk:

“Three months after the ceasefire, it is all too clear that civilians, including children, have paid the heaviest price,” he said, noting that the latest figures available from the United Nations indicated that 1,523 Palestinian civilians, including 519 children, were killed during the hostilities last summer.  Civilian deaths represented 69 per cent of the total number of Palestinian fatalities during the hostilities — an unacceptably high ratio that could not be dismissed as “collateral damage”, he said.

Excessive Number of Palestinian Fatalities during Gaza Crisis Cannot Be Dismissed as Collateral Damage Fourth Committee Hears in Review of Israeli Practices Meetings Coverage and Press Releases


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. Meaningless motion by Arab Muslims and their lackeys trying to force an untrue result at the UN.  Doesn't even list the age or role of the so called victims.  Doesn't even mention all the war crimes committed by Hamas animals.

Besides, you're just like the Hamas IslamoNazis, stop acting as if you're concerned about Palestinian lives.  You're just upset that the animals couldn't kill enough Jews, you little Nazi piece of Shiite.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Listen you little cowardly punk.  It isn't a motion, it is a statement of fact by the UN.  A Nazi like you calling others Nazis is hilarious, by the way.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Listen you piece of shit Nazi wanna be asshole, read your title: 

FOURTH COMMITTEE HEARS IN REVIEW.  That means a bunch of Arab Muslim assholes and their lackeys as usual paint this totally one sided unsubstantiated view of what happened.


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

,





Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.
> ...


Morning Roudy.........Firstly under  Genghis Khan the Mongols were Never Muslims,after his death the various tribes/hordes,some did convert to Islam..I have only been discussing the period of the Empire of the Great Khan Genghis......the 40 million figure is a figure of fancy,conjured up by Christian scholars..often 100's of years after the event...they are totally erroneous....lets face it,these   conflicts(hand to hand)were bloody affairs in those days and prior look into history (even Jewish history) and you will find peoples totally eliminated(Canaanites etc) but I am not singling out Jews because everyone was doing it....the Christians were one of the worst......the Christian overthrow of the Moors in Spain was one of the worst........at the time the Arab Moors and Jews sided together to fight the Barbaric Christians,they lost but worse was to come....the reason for the Spanish Inquisition was to mop up the remaining Jews and Moors in the most Banal methods.

It is during this period that Anti-Semitism took hold of the western world and this degradation in some quarters continues today...which is a disgrace.....the whole Palestinian/Jewish problem today was caused because European States and Countries did not want Jews in their Christian (not forgetting that at the time and prior and since,Christians believed/believe that Jews executed Jesus ) Countries........so give them part of  Palestine and get rid of them,remembering Roudy , the Christian western countries connivance was that the western powers/players were also promising the Palestinians the same thing..... in the end the Jews were smarter(no not smarter but had a cleverer strategy than that of the Palestinians who trusted the western powers,Jews considering their past Trusted NO ONE,and took the bull by the horns..........and won what they wanted albeit their behaviour towards the Palestinians was Barbaric in the process and still lingers today in all its awful machinations ).And thus the schism today.

Back to Genghis.......Brilliant Leader,Trusted Leader,Brilliant man in history......the reason All of Europe was not conquered was because he died in Kukourm and the Mongols retreated.................thus the appaulling CHRISTIAN press that followed......Nothing Like Calling the Pot Black.....steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.
> 
> By the way, I went into the editing/discussion area (I am a Wiki editor)  of the wiki article you are citing, and it turns out that there is a great deal of controversy as to the veracity of many of the claims contained in the article.
> 
> ...


Monte.....how could the land of Canaan be the land of the Jews forefathers considering they originated in Ur in Babylon ???????


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Genghis Khan is said to have killed over 40 million people. And he wasn't a Muslim.  Maybe Timur was behaving more like his Mongol ancestors. But, both numbers are  likely gross exaggerations. In any case, 90% of Timur's victims, whatever number, were Muslims.
> ...



You tell me.


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I cannot


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Two antisemitic nutjobs sharing notes, denying the existence of ancient Israel.  

Gee, where did all these artifacts with Hebrew on them come from? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


or maybe Bush, Rumsfeld and Cheney?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

You can always tell when Rude-eeee's losing: an argument/the plot/his marbles, he resorts to foul language and name calling. Pathetic.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Two antisemitic nutjobs sharing notes, denying the existence of ancient Israel.
> 
> Gee, where did all these artifacts with Hebrew on them come from? Ha ha ha.


Just because people at the time spoke or wrote Hebrew, that would not necessarily mean they followed Judaism. Hebrew was one of several languages spoken in Palestine for centuries. There are Latin inscriptions found in Britain but the Romans left 1,632 years ago. If modern day Italians tried to come back now and claim Britain as theirs, they'd likely, at the very least, get a collective two-fingered salute from the current natives. 

Throughout history Jewish people spoke many languages, the exception being Hebrew, until very recent times when it was reinvented. Most Jewish Europeans spoke the language of their native country or Yiddish, for example. Jewish languages - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






Where is your proof of murder freddy boy, still waiting for the arrest warrants from any court for these murders ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 And then Al Jazeera prints the truth and shows that the majority were actually hamas terrorists. Following this the Media reports that hamas used the civilians as human shields and refused to let them leave their homes even after warnings that they were to be attacked as valid military targets. The propaganda was shown to be all lies as the civilians were not civilians but militia


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Did you read it then freddy, because if you did you would have seen this at the bottom


* For information media. Not an official record.


Poor you being shown to be a liar once again by your own posts.*


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> You can always tell when Rude-eeee's losing: an argument/the plot/his marbles, he resorts to foul language and name calling. Pathetic.







 So that is just like you isn't it


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Two antisemitic nutjobs sharing notes, denying the existence of ancient Israel.
> ...



Douchebag nutjob:
"Just because people at the time spoke or wrote Hebrew, that would not necessarily mean they followed Judaism. Hebrew was one of several languages spoken"

Ah, the hilarious things these antisemites say.  This idiot now claiming that ancient Israel didn't exist, nor were the Israelites practicing Judaism. I mean they just built the first and second temples there in Jerusalem just for show, right?  Nothing to do with Judaism or the Old Testament, or being Jews!  Yup.  

Further proof that mental illness is rampant among Pali Nazi supporters.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Wow, what a totally irrelevant moronic comeback.

I don't remember asking you for your opinion, but since we're sharing how we feel...I think you should go fuck yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> You can always tell when Rude-eeee's losing: an argument/the plot/his marbles, he resorts to foul language and name calling. Pathetic.



I'm sorry, Mr. mentally challenged, but in order for you to insult me, I must first value your opinion. Nice try though.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > You can always tell when Rude-eeee's losing: an argument/the plot/his marbles, he resorts to foul language and name calling. Pathetic.
> ...


Not insulting you, just stating the plain truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What truth would that be?  Just because the ancient Jews spoke Hebrew in ancient Israel didn't mean they practiced Judaism?  They were practicing a different religion in the ancient 2500 year old temple in Jerusalem?  Ha ha ha ha. 

Wipe your mouth, there's still a tiny bit of bullshit around your lips.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So because it's a press release, you're saying the individuals mentioned did not say or do what was reported?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > You can always tell when Rude-eeee's losing: an argument/the plot/his marbles, he resorts to foul language and name calling. Pathetic.
> ...


No.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 DID I,  do show where ?   What I did was show that freddy boy is a LIAR and a PROPAGANDIST once again. He stated that it was an official UN report when it clearly was no such thing.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 ERRRR!!!   YES as you do a similar thing when you are losing the argument, been pointed out to you in the past a few times


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You must be referring to yourself.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No.






Guess who.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Troll would be you with your insane claim that "the Hebrews in ancient Israel didn't practice Judaism".

Besides, I don't see any penises in the general vicinity... So I'm wondering why you keep opening your fucking mouth.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Since you clearly have comprehension issues, I'll quote myself again



> Just because people at the time spoke or wrote Hebrew, that would not necessarily mean they followed Judaism. Hebrew was one of several languages spoken in Palestine for centuries. There are Latin inscriptions found in Britain but the Romans left 1,632 years ago. If modern day Italians tried to come back now and claim Britain as theirs, they'd likely, at the very least, get a collective two-fingered salute from the current natives.
> 
> Throughout history Jewish people spoke many languages, the exception being Hebrew, until very recent times when it was reinvented. Most Jewish Europeans spoke the language of their native country or Yiddish, for example.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







RATBOY of course


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2015)

Lots of Hebrews in ancient Judea or the area didn't practice Judaism, look at your own history book, the OT.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lots of Hebrews in ancient Judea or the area didn't practice Judaism, look at your own history book, the OT.







That's the Catholics history book, and it is based on the Torah


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lots of Hebrews in ancient Judea or the area didn't practice Judaism, look at your own history book, the OT.



No?  Pray tell what did the ancient Hebrews practice in ancient Israel then, Ms. asylum escapee?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Read your own statement dumbass. What religion do you think "the Jewish people" practiced?  Of course the Roman or Arab invaders didn't practice Judaism. Damn! Were you born this stupid or did you take lessons?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of Hebrews in ancient Judea or the area didn't practice Judaism, look at your own history book, the OT.
> ...



Yeah right:

"38 “You have heard that it was said, ‘Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.’ 39 But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also. 40 And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well. 41 If anyone forces you to go one mile, go with them two miles. 42 Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.

Matthew 5:38-48"


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of Hebrews in ancient Judea or the area didn't practice Judaism, look at your own history book, the OT.
> ...



According to your history book, King Solomon worshipped other Gods and so did all the ones who intermarried. Does "weeping Jeremiah" come to mind. Please read EZE 16 to refresh your memory. Not only that but you sacrificed blemished animals to him, after all he did for you. Its horrible the way you treated your God, while off worshipping other gods or just playing atheist. Only in times of trouble did you call out to him, that is not the way to treat your God.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

I would say you're both trolling and stupid.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Geezus, what the fuck are you babbling now, you crazy possessed woman?  King Solomon was King David's son, and known as the wisest man in history.  He married foreign women who worshiped other Gods, and allowed places of sacrifice for these foreign wives.  In other words, unlike the barbarism that Muslims showed towards others, Solomon showed tolerance towards people who had other gods, thousands of years before the terrorist prophet of Islam appeared on the scene.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Talk about crazy and possessed.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So you think Solomon worshiped other gods too?  Yeah that's why he built Solomon's Temple.  Ha ha ha.  

The shit that you Jew hating pigs say.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2015)

I say that Jew is not a race.  Only Nazis believe that.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I say that Jew is not a race.  Only Nazis believe that.


Throughout history Jews were believed to be a race or people, you ignorant orangutang.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







Last time I looked the Gospel of Mathew was part of the N.T. making it the Catholic bible, which is based on the writtings of Greek academics who re-wrote the gospels 200 to 400 years after the life of the disciples


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I say that Jew is not a race.  Only Nazis believe that.






So you admit then that Jews are a race because you are the biggest NAZI on this board, must go with the religion.............


----------



## montelatici (Jun 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I would say you're both trolling and stupid.



And I would say you have nothing to say, so you troll.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I say that Jew is not a race.  Only Nazis believe that.
> ...




Have you been drinking again?


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Two antisemitic nutjobs sharing notes, denying the existence of ancient Israel.
> 
> Gee, where did all these artifacts with Hebrew on them come from? Ha ha ha.


We are talking pre "Exodus" Roudy.....try to CONCENTRATE.......no one is denying ancient Israel......get with the programme..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Only water, why have you been at the communion wine again ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Two antisemitic nutjobs sharing notes, denying the existence of ancient Israel.
> ...






So explain the ones from after the exodus that have been found. How about the Dead Sea scrolls that have been dated to after Roman invasion ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Was Abraham a Jew? Was Moses a Jew?

When was the first time the word Jew was used in the Bible?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Abraham was called a Hebrew and Moses was known as an Israelite.  The first time the word "Jew" was used in the Bible might have been in the Book of Esther, referring to her uncle Mordecai.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Were the ten north tribes of Israelites called Jews?

The two southern tribes were Judeans.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The ten Northern Tribes were known as Israelites.  They're known as the Ten Lost Tribes.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Round about 2000 B.C.E.  or did you forget that the bible is in two parts, the old and new testaments


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The word "Jews" is mentioned in the Books of Esther, Ezra and Nehemiah. even before the New Testament/Christian Bible.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Which would be 2000 years before the New Testament


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Well, it depends on when these books were written.  In any event, Abraham lived about 4000 years ago, Moses about 3000 years ago and Jesus about 2000 years ago.  The Persian period (Ezra, Nehemiah) came about 2 centuries before Christ.
So there were "Jews" at least 2200 years ago, during the Persian period, in name.  In faith, Jews existed for about 4000 years.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...





Of course, making my date about right !


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Just like Ancient Greece you moron.  You had Spartans, Athenians, Corinthians, etc.  another fail.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Well they weren't Mooooslem Palestinians.  That's for sure. Ha ha ha.

Suddenly Tinmore the Hamas spokesperson is interested in the word Jew. I wonder why?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 7, 2015)

The people of Palestine converted from Christianity to Islam over centuries after the Byzantines were defeated.  They practiced Roman religion(s) prior to that.


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The people of Palestine converted from Christianity to Islam over centuries after the Byzantines were defeated.  They practiced Roman religion(s) prior to that.


and some do today of course Monti,Christian Palestinians..steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Goodness me,that is what I ways saying......of course there have been loads of artifacts during the millennia ...also the Nostics etc,.


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Clearly Forever,you and the rest of the uneducated and unclean, have a limited grasp of Arabic or Jewish seminal beginnings......Abraham was Neither Jew or Arab....but a mixture called a Shemite.(this is why you have some Semitic Jews and the Palestinians)

Abraham WAS THE FATHER OF "ISHMAEL" whose decendents became THE ARABS.......Abraham was the GREAT,GREAT GRANDFATHER OF "JUDAH" whose decendents became known as THE JEWS..........HE WAS NEITHER ISRAELITE OR JEW BECAUSE NEITHER EXISTED AT THIS TIME.

So Guys when you take your heads out of your ASSES,and educate yourselves....talk to theliq again.

I am theliq....Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure................Always EDUCATING the Jewish possee on here.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The people of Palestine converted from Christianity to Islam over centuries after the Byzantines were defeated.  They practiced Roman religion(s) prior to that.



Yeah the Jewish holy land has been fought over by Christians and Muslims. What else is new.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Palestine converted from Christianity to Islam over centuries after the Byzantines were defeated.  They practiced Roman religion(s) prior to that.
> ...



Oh I'm sorry I didn't know Jesus whom Christianty is based on was a Roman Christian.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jeez you just said a whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Neither did I


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


To you maybe but then your whole life is saturated in Zionist Dogma....and are one of the unclean......but to the rest of us it is historical fact.....shame your Zionist thought only started in 1948.....but that is your problem........shame you think Abraham and your ancestors are NOTHING and MEAN NOTHING to you Roudy.

It demeans you as a Jew and a Human...I thought you were better than that and was a REAL protector of Jewish people which I admired about you.Shame..steve


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Shame you think I said that.  Your rants are about as irrelevant and ignorant as you are.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Nope you said no Jewish artifacts after the diaspora or exodus, yet many post exodus artifacts have been found. Very few arab artifacts have been found though.


----------



## theliq (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Well start learning Aussie then..LOL steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Look Roudy I love you man but be cool,sometimes I tease you...anyhow I'm off to Japan for two days(work) so you have a coupla days of Freedom...LOL...steve...I like you believe in the cause....even though you are wrong,I still appreciate your faithfulness


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Have you, can you converse with the true Australians yet ?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I never said that Abraham wasn't descended from Shem.  What I said was that he was known as a Hebrew.  Genesis, Chapter 14, verse 13, and I quote:  "And there came one that had escaped and told Abram the Hebrew..." (that his nephew Lot had been taken captive in a war).  So much for me being uneducated.  I also never said that he wasn't the father of Ishmael.  I simply responded to Tinmore's question as to what Abraham/Abram was called.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jesus was a Roman subject, so he was a Roman Christian, technically.

However, Christianity became the Empire's state religion in 380 AD with the Edict of Thessalonki.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Now you are being RACIST as he was a Jew and the Romans called him a Jew. No Christianity during his life or for at least 100 years after he died


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



There was no Christianity during Jesus' life, nor was Rome a Christian Empire at the time, dipstick. OMG what an ignorant moron. It appears your hatred has driven you totally mad. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He was a Roman subject of the Jewish faith all permanent residents of Roman provinces were Roman subjects.  There were all sorts of faiths practiced in the Roman Empire.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You said Jesus was a Roman Christian, you ignorant orangutang.  Jesus was a Jew living in Israel the Jewish holy land, which had been occupied by Romans. Pali Nazi supporters constantly lie about everything and everyone.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

If Jesus was the first Christian then he was a Roman Christian by virtue of being a Roman subject. Technically the Romans conquered Judea, not Israel, and made it part of the Empire well before Christ's birth.  As Christ said "render onto Caeser" so he knew who was in charge on Earth, anyway.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Well....not quite. Jesus, if he existed at all, would have been a Galilean, which at the time was ruled by a hellenistic/hellenized client King and would have spoken Aramaic with a distinct Galilean accent. He would not technically have been a Roman subject for the reason stated above. At the time only Judea and Samaria were under direct Roman rule. Galileans at the time were notoriously lax in their religious observances and were either Pagans or followed a Hellenized form of Judaism/monotheism often at odds with the temple cult in Jerusalem.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jesus was born in Bethlehem, Judea.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 One of which was Judaism, but never Christianity during the lifetime of Jesus as you claimed in another post


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Whatever, some Christians believe Christ was the first Christian.  I have no opinion on the subject.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> If Jesus was the first Christian then he was a Roman Christian by virtue of being a Roman subject. Technically the Romans conquered Judea, not Israel, and made it part of the Empire well before Christ's birth.  As Christ said "render onto Caeser" so he knew who was in charge on Earth, anyway.






 He wasn't he was Jesus an Orthodox Jew so stop bullshitting to get out of the hole you keep digging.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > If Jesus was the first Christian then he was a Roman Christian by virtue of being a Roman subject. Technically the Romans conquered Judea, not Israel, and made it part of the Empire well before Christ's birth.  As Christ said "render onto Caeser" so he knew who was in charge on Earth, anyway.
> ...



No hole, some Christians believe Christ was the first Christian.  I have no opinion on the matter.  So whether the first Christian or Jew, he was a Roman subject.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 Correct and he was born a JEW. Nothing is known of his life up until he was in his 30's when he became a wandering Rabbi. It is all in the New Testament if you look.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Whatever, some Christians believe Christ was the first Christian.  I have no opinion on the subject.






 BULLSHIT you claimed he was the first Christian and was a Roman Christian. You really need to go away for a month or two as you are not making any sense.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



OK, but almost immediately after his birth his parents took him to Egypt and later settled in Galilee where he started his "ministry" according to the New Testament Gospels. He may have been born in Judea, but would have been brought up as a Galilean (with maybe some Egyptian influence). Nationality wasn't such a big thing in those days.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, some Christians believe Christ was the first Christian.  I have no opinion on the subject.
> ...





montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 BULLSHIT again freddy  You made a statement and now you realise you are wrong so you are trying to wriggle out of the hole you have made. Data mining wont help you one little bit either, it will just get you banned.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 LINK


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

The logic becomes fuzzy when applied to other founders of religions.

Bahá'u'lláh was a Muslim before he founded Baha'i.  Was he a Muslim or the first Baha'i?
Mohamed was a follower an Abrahamic religion prior to the Koran.  Was he of his parent's religion or the first Muslim?
John Smith was a Methodist.  Was he the first Mormon?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The reason they were in Judea was for the census in Judea.  The Romans were great about record keeping, he was surely in the registration books as a Roman subject born in Bethlehem.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, some Christians believe Christ was the first Christian.  I have no opinion on the subject.
> ...



For some he is the first Christian just as for some Mohammed is considered the first Muslim although both were "preachers" of different religions prior to establishing the new religion.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Was Martin Luther the first Protestant or just a Catholic priest that didn't get along with management?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So how does that make him a Roman Christian?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Just like the invading Arabs who call themselves Palestinians were subjects of the British, after they conquered the Ottoman Empire. Very good, you're learning.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wrong again, Muslims think Jesus, Moses and Abraham were all Muslims too, stupido.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Was Martin Luther the first Protestant or just a Catholic priest that didn't get along with management?



Did Jesus consider himself a "Roman" you lying orangutang?  No.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Judea was under direct Roman rule (remember Pontius Pilate, the governor of the province). So, if like many Christians, one considers Jesus the first Christian, then he was a Roman subject and Christian.  Is that too difficult for you to understand?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Was Martin Luther the first Protestant or just a Catholic priest that didn't get along with management?
> ...



It doesn't really matter what Jesus considered himself, he was a Roman subject, i.e. subject to the rule of Rome. Canadians, prior to 1946 considered themselves Canadian, but were British subjects, for example.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The logic becomes fuzzy when applied to other founders of religions.
> 
> Bahá'u'lláh was a Muslim before he founded Baha'i.  Was he a Muslim or the first Baha'i?
> Mohamed was a follower an Abrahamic religion prior to the Koran.  Was he of his parent's religion or the first Muslim?
> John Smith was a Methodist.  Was he the first Mormon?






 Mohammed was a pagan idol worshipper, shown by his use of the minor moon god allah as his role model.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 I and many thousands of true Christians see Jesus as a prophet of Judaism and a preacher of peaceful intent. The first Christian was Peter, who became the first Pope. From then on Catholisism went downhill.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jesus didn't consider himself a Christian, or a Roman, or Palestinian, or Arab...he considered himself a devout Jew who also loved his nation, Israel.  That made him a Zionist.

Devastating for a Jew hating orangutan like you, but nevertheless, true.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What nation was that?  There was no Israel at the time. And, of course he was a Roman subject.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And here you were telling us a few posts ago that Jesus was a Judean Jew.  

That's the problem with you liars.  You loose track of your own bullshit. Gotten used to the taste of your foot in your mouth yet?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 You mean like there is no nation of Palestine today ?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Try to keep up.  Israel is one thing and Judea is another.  Jesus was, in fact, born in Judea.  You do understand that there is a difference.

By the way, do you believe Mohammed was the first Muslim?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







Do tell us what this difference is then freddy boy, as Judea is part of Isreal along with Samaria.


 Do you or do you believe what he says that Moses and Abraham were muslims ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jesus did not set about to create another faith but Mohammad did. 

Jesus was a Jew who preached Judaism, and like his Judean Jewish brethren he was distraught over the Roman occupation.  He would be insulted if someone called him a "Roman".

You even mutilate and insult the Christian religion. Typical.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Whatever made you believe I hate Jews?  I am opposed Zionism and other exclusive nationalist, racialist or religious movements.  Christ was no Zionist, after all it was he who stated "Render onto Caeser".  Would a Zionist have ever said anything of the sort?  What a dummy you are. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

No cigar.  You are a proven bigot.  Jesus didn't consider himself a Roman or a Christian.

He considered the Romans the oppressors and invaders of the land God promised his people.  Just like today's Arab Muslims.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jesus was a Jew who preached Judaism...



Did he? If that was the case why did the supreme Jewish religious and legal body, the Sanhedrin, want him dead?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No cigar.  You are a proven bigot.  Jesus didn't consider himself a Roman or a Christian.
> 
> He considered the Romans the oppressors and invaders of the land God promised his people.  Just like today's Arab Muslims.



...and he told you this when?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was a Jew who preached Judaism...
> ...



What religion do you think he preached, dufus, Islam?  Is that why his Jewish deciples called him rabbi?  You antisemites are hilarious.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You deny that Christianity exists by your assertions.  You practice a very unusual type of Christianity, And, you are making things up and/or interpreting Christianity from Jew point of view.  Jews are not Christians.

"And I tell you that you are Peter, and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of Hades will not overcome it."

Matthew 16:18


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No cigar.  You are a proven bigot.  Jesus didn't consider himself a Roman or a Christian.
> ...



Remove head from anus and keep up. Go back a few pages.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ruddy isn't going to stop until he convinces us Christians that we are really Jews.  The guy is demented.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yada yada yada.  Jesus during his life was a Jewish rabbi. 

""Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them" 

You hear that, you Jew hater?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



He's saying that Jesus was a Jew, but a radical one at that.  This is apparent from the opening geneology that traces him to King David.  I've been following this thread and it's really hilarious.  Like Challenger/Rodent saying that Jesus spoke with a distinct Galilean accent.  Was Jesus a buddy of his and was he there?  It reminds me of a Jeannie episode where the 2000 year old Jeannie knew Cleopatra and Alexander the Great personally.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Christianty was created by Jews who mixed Judaism with the Roman belief of Mithraism to make it more palatable. It is based on the life of a Jew in occupied Judeah who in essence Christians believe to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.  Egyptians, Romans, Greeks, etc. always considered their leaders to be "sons of God."  It is not new concept in history.    

The NT is an addition to the OT.  You cannot be a Christian if you don't believe in the OT.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Correct.  My personal opinion is that Jesus, in today's terminology would be considered a "reform Jew" of which most American Jews and Israelis consider themselves to be. Many of the practices of the reform Jews are not acceptable to other more conservative / Orthodox Jews. For example eating non Kosher, working on Sabbath, converts, mixed marriages, women rabbis, gays, etc.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's true.  Sherri and monte don't believe in the Old Testament (three-quarters of their Bible), besides knowing nothing of their contents.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohammed was a Hanif prophet/preacher his intention was to reform the religion (Hanif followed the teachings of Abraham).  He was a radical too.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Anti Semites will often tell you that Jesus' message was "out with the old in with the new".  In fact they will even try to convince you that Jesus hated Jews, and act like he wasn't even Jewish. If you recall this is what Sherri and Monte and other sick Jew haters like them have repeatedly said.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Mohammed was a Hanif prophet/preacher his intention was to reform the religion (Hanif followed the teachings of Abraham).  He was a radical too.




Hardly, but since you're a convert to Islam it is predictable that you would speak of Mohammad in this way.

Mohammad asked that Jews in Medina agree that he's the true and final messenger.  When they disagreed, he massacred all of them and stole their belongings to finance his other invasions and massacres.  You are mixing radical with terrorist.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Certain tenants of the Old Testament run counter to Christian teachings, that's why it can't be accepted without critical review.  The most basic example you will get in Catechism class is:

"You have heard that it was said, 'AN EYE FOR AN EYE, AND A TOOTH FOR A TOOTH.'39"But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also."

Matthew 5:38

In any case, you will not convince Christians they are Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah yeah yeah.  Those teachings of peace, love and forgiveness all come from Judaism.  Yom Kippur the day of fasting is all about forgiving those who have committed sins against you, and asking God for forgiveness for your sins.  "Turning the other cheek" would be a typical sermon given by a Rabbi on Yom Kippur.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mohammed was a Hanif prophet/preacher his intention was to reform the religion (Hanif followed the teachings of Abraham).  He was a radical too.
> ...



Radicals can be terrorists.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



So, what have we been able to determine about Ruddy.  He despises Christianity, Christianity is a false religion, we Christians should all become Jews (and renounce Jesus Christ as the Messiah) and the Jewish faith is the only true faith.  Have I got that about right?  How do you treat us differently than you treat Muslims?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Somehow I don't remember Jesus the Jew attacking caravans, slaughtering its passengers, looting and then raping, like Mohammad did. 

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are absolutely right.  Mohammed was a disgusting warlike figure, in my opinion. Jesus was a proponent of peace.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Non of what you said is true but what else can we expect from a terrorist worshiping Jew hating troll who spends all time time spreading bullshit and lies in the Internet.  You support Islamists who have declared open season on all Christians all over the world. Who do you think you're fooling? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


...who was a Jew that preached Judaic values, that are now adopted by the world. Finish the rest. LOL


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

How is what I wrote about you untrue?  Please explain. What "lies" have I spread.  I just post text from official documents for the most part.  You just blather Zionist propaganda.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




What is your point.  What are you trying to express?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Define Zionism in your own words then freddy boy, lets see how Racist you really are


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was a Jew who preached Judaism...
> ...







 Because he was taking away their power base by his teachings. It was them that had corrupted Judaism and set up money lenders in the Temple. Read the Bible and the roman accounts of his life.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> How is what I wrote about you untrue?  Please explain. What "lies" have I spread.  I just post text from official documents for the most part.  You just blather Zionist propaganda.







 CHERRY PICKED SECTIONS THAT SUPPORT YOUR POV


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No cigar.  You are a proven bigot.  Jesus didn't consider himself a Roman or a Christian.
> ...






 In his Gospel that the Catholic church has tried to suppress as it undermines their teachings.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 The Rock was Peter, or petros the greek for rock. And who was the very first Pope again ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Now where did he say that, it is you that LIES constantly. He is pointing out that you follow a Jew and give him Godlike powers because you don't understand reality. Jesus was an Orthodox Jewish Rabbi, he was not a Christian. What you call Christians are followers of the Roman Catholic religion and its offshoots that is based around the Torah and the Greek Gospels.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Mohammed was a Hanif prophet/preacher his intention was to reform the religion (Hanif followed the teachings of Abraham).  He was a radical too.





 He was a arab pagan with a mental illness that caused him to see and hear things. Proven by modern day doctors who can tell by his symptoms that he had frontal lobe epilepsy.

What where his prophesies if he was a Prophet then freddy boy, he could not even get his words straighjt two days running.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 They aren't, but the worship a Jewish God and a Jewish Rabbi, all because the Roman Catholic church altered the gospels


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 And this has been passed down over the millennia by the muslims, which is why the well learned see the Koran as a terrorist instruction book.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 More BULLSHIT AND LIES because you are losing the argument so you make up LIES about what has been posted.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Reality that you are denying because of your brainwashing


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> How is what I wrote about you untrue?  Please explain. What "lies" have I spread.  I just post text from official documents for the most part.  You just blather Zionist propaganda.



No troll, you mutilate history and documents in order to promote lies and a false narrative.  It's pretty obvious what your agenda is.  And I hope you aren't getting paid for this because you are a repetitive and ineffective failure.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 9, 2015)

Fancy that, the queen of trolls projects.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

^^^^^
Hey, I'm not the one who posts like four mutilated documents as a standard answer everything 24/7.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Did they? Who says?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





The gospels according to his disciples of course, don't you ever read the bible ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


It's in the New Testament, DUMBASS!

Mark 11:21
Peter remembered and said to Jesus, "Rabbi, look! The fig tree you cursed has withered!"

John 1:38
Turning around, Jesus saw them following and asked, "What do you want?" They said, Rabbi, "where are you staying?"

John 3:2
He came to Jesus at night and said, "Rabbi, we know that you are a teacher who has come from God. For no one could perform the signs you are doing if God were not with him."

John 3:26
They came to John and said to him, "Rabbi, that man who was with you on the other side of the Jordan--the one you testified about--look, he is baptizing, and everyone is going to him."

John 4:31
Meanwhile his disciples urged him, "Rabbi, eat something."John 6:25
When they found him on the other side of the lake, they asked him, "Rabbi, when did you get here?"

John 9:2
His disciples asked him, "Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?"

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


it is fact.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Says the Jew.  WoW are you full of hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Which version of the New Testament?  In some versions of the NT those same verses substitute the words "master" or "lord" for "rabbi". The original NT was writen in ancient Greek which would probably have used words such as "Paideutes" or "Didaskalos" or even "Despotes" It all depends which translation/version is used.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'l take that as, "Rude-eee has no idea what he's talking about, has been found out and called on it, so reverts to type and trolls."


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I take that you're probably not a Christian, as this is all basic knowledge.  Was your conversion painful, Achmed?  

Acts 11 19-26 - When The Disciples Were First Called Christians

"Believers, driven from their homes in Jerusalem, were scattered here and there throughout Palestine. They had lost their homes and property, but not their faith. They went as far as Phoenicia, Cyprus and Antioch. What did they do? They spoke the word of the Lord, at first only to their own countrymen, the Jews. Jesus was a Jew, born of the tribe of Judah. All His apostles, the first converts, were Jews as well.

The Gospel Comes To Antioch
"So then, those who were scattered because of the persecution that arose in connection with Steven made their way to Phoenicia and Cyprus and Antioch, speaking the word to no one except Jews alone. But there were some of them, men of Cyprus and Cyrene, who came to Antioch and began speaking to the Greeks also, preaching the Lord Jesus." (Acts 11:19,20).

It was at Antioch that there was a change of course, though careful consideration shows that such had been the Lord's plan all along. It was at Antioch that some of the Jewish believers in Christ from Cyprus and Cyrene began to do something that would effect the whole world. Perhaps these were some of those who had been visiting at Jerusalem on the day of Pentecost when the apostles had first proclaimed the risen Lord. At any rate, these disciples began to preach the word not only to other Jews, but also to Greeks as well.

Of course, Jesus had said it would be this way. He had commissioned His apostles to "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit..." (Matthew 28:19). He had talked of having "other sheep not of this fold" speaking of the Greeks as opposed to the "lost sheep of Israel" with whom He chiefly dealt during His personal ministry on earth (John 10:16). "


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yada yada yada, blah blah blah. 

Thou doth protest too much, methinks. 

You asked for proof and I showed it to you, dirtbag.  There are different versions of New Testament?  DOH!  Ya don't say?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, pity the word "Rabbi" comes from Mishnaic Hebrew, a language not spoken until after the destruction of the Jerusalem Temple by the Romans, in 70CE about 30 years after his death, prior to that it was only used as a liturgical or literary language, not used in general everyday conversation. We have no evidence that Jesus' disciples (assuming he existed at all) would have called him anything using Mishnaic Hebrew.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



...and this relates to "Christianty was created by Jews who mixed Judaism with the Roman belief of Mithraism to make it more palatable..." How?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Whatever!  Jesus' deciples and followers called him Rabbi in the New Testament.  Get over it, or don't.  Who gives a Shiite.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I just showed you that Jesus' deciples the ones who wrote the gospels and began preaching it were Jews.  Look up the Mithraism which was the official religion of Rome at the time,  the similarities are astounding.  Of course they had to be similar or palatable, considering that this new faith was being preached to non Jews.  

But, to each his own.  The reason it's called faith is because that's what it requires.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






Then prove it rat boy from a valid unbiased source


----------



## theliq (Jun 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are NUTS if you think that.........Zionism came 19 Centuries Later for one,Jesus would be against Zionism completely,like he was the Jewish scribes at the time......anyway Jesus preached LOVE not HATE...........moreover Bethlehem ironically is Palestinian.........The only ANTI-JEW ON HERE IS YOU AND YOUR RABBLE.


----------



## theliq (Jun 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No not a prophet of Judaism at all but a Prophet to all and for all.........during his life most Jews detested him.....that is why Jews insisted he be Crucified......you are such an Idiot.....one of your fools,insisted Jesus was a ZIONIST.....you can't get more DEPRAVED THAT THAT


----------



## theliq (Jun 10, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


It is what you don't say that shows your real intent......NOT GOOD ENOUGH when you are dealing with us,Tinnie,Monti,Challenger and all.

You can Bullshit yourself,which you clearly do most of the time.........but don't try foisting your Bullshit on us......you sad little man.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Actually wrong again kangaroo breath, Jews, not the Muslim Arab invaders, have been thinking and coming back to Israel for thousands of years.  Zionism is based on the biblical Zionism, the story of Exodus, which goes back 4500 years.


*National Home for the Jewish people. *This interpretation was publicly given in Palestine on the 3rd June, 1921, by the High Commissioner in the following words :—

" These words (National Home) mean that *the Jews, who are a people scattered throughout the world, but whose hearts are always turned to Palestine should be enabled to found here their home,* and that some amongst them, within the limits fixed by numbers and the interests of the present population, should come to Palestine in order to help by their resources and efforts to develop the country to the advantage of all its inhabitants."

This interpretation was endorsed by the Secretary of State in his speech to the House of Commons on the 14th June, 1921. Mr. Churchill is reluctant to believe that your Delegation, or the people whom they represent, can entertain any objection in principle to the policy as thus interpreted.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



the question is how did the illiterate Arabian terrorist Mohammad know that he's a DIRECT DESCENDANT of Ishmael Abraham's son, both of which lived around 3000 years before Mohammad did?!  Was the website ancestry.com available back in the 7th century? Or perhaps he had access to DNA genealogy labs?  Or, more likely, he threatened to chop off whosoever's head that contested this assertion?  Yep, I'll vote for the last one.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Every time we embarrass these ignorant antisemites, they squeal like pigs in heat.  LOL


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well every conquered nation can harp back,so you cannot complain that the Palestinians are rightly fighting for their land Roudy.....you cannot have it both ways........actually Kangaroo Breath ain't that bad.....not like Camel Breath......I am not going to say that you have that, because it's child minded


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why do you Roudy keep putting Winston Churchill as some pro-Jewish observer,when he was a rabid Anti-Semite.....steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Arabs at that time were some of the most educated people on earth..........silly incorrect assertion.........Roudy I have mean't to tell you how well your word power and grammar has improved.


since knowing me......well done...steve


----------



## Roudy (Jun 11, 2015)

3rd June 1921 by the high commissioner, not Churchill.  Learn how to read, you friggin 'etard.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Strange, even the most educated, wealthy people today, using the best state of the art in genealogy and mitochondrial Dna testing can't go back more than a few hundred years.  Yet the illiterate prophet somehow went back 3000 years to find himself to be a direct descendant of Ishmael?!   Amazing how Islam is built on so many lies and total false hoods.


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 3rd June 1921 by the high commissioner, not Churchill.  Learn how to read, you friggin 'etard.


O that's different because he was a Zionist.....if I am talking about the same person.

But at that time everything was still.......Pie in the Sky

steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







Under the accepted definition of Zionist then yes he was a Zionist. Under your definition of Zionist then everyone that is not muslim is a vile Zionist terrorist mass murderer.


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


as a side issue Roudy,did you hear that they can do a blood test that reveals every virus you have ever had, I found this remarkable.


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


NO,that is just not right..I never uttered,muttered or stuttered such a thing...........look what makes you think all Muslims are Great,they are NOT,SOME ARE COMPLETE CUTNS..........I like Muslims and Jews etc., on the whole.

But Zionists NO,ISIS NO,Fundamental Christians NOPE...........but I love most..I have an ingrained Aversion to people who are as Mad as a Cut Snake..that's all........


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





Then why do you use Zionist as a swear word ?


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I don't,but what I cannot abide is the way this Terrorist,Murdering,Slaughtering Organization......make out that they are Squeaky Clean....A bright shiny Apple can look great from the outside but ROTTEN TO THE CORE.......That is Zionism and its Mantra.You couldn't trust them as far as you could spit them.In my opinion.steven but don't imagine I don't feel the same about ISIS etc,.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Here you go again. You deny that you use zionist/Zionism as a swear word and the go right ahead and do it. Where is your proof that EACH AND EVERY ZIONIST is a terrorist, murdering slaughtering person, because that proof will also show that every muslim is just the same or worse.


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


By Association Phonall


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 So you admit that muslims are violent, arrogant, aggressive mass murdering rapacious liars BY ASSOCIATION


----------

